# Best 5 freshmen



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

john wall, cousins, favors, tiny gallon, j.hamilton
early days, though


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: beat 5 freshman*

Early days indeed but I'm gonna throw Brandon Paul and D.J. Richardson in this.. not at the top but good freshman though..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

watch X will be the best 5 by year end


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I got 6 
Wall, Cousins, Favors, Henry, Boynton, Gallon but its very early


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would have to find somewhere for Henry in the top five.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> I got 6
> Wall, Cousins, Favors, Henry, Boynton, Gallon but its very early


Im not sure Boynton has shown enough to be in this conversation...yet.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been pretty underwhelmed by X so far. He didn't look very good against Memphis. and i'm a big fan.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tiny Gallon isn't blowing me away with 12ppg and 12rpb right now with the teams he's been playing.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Elias Harris?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Elias Harris?


Elias Harris scored 24 points, grabbed 12 rebounds and was 8/11 from the field in the win over Washington St.

I'd say he's a pretty good freshman, not sure you'll find a player as athletic for his size in the country.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Ill pimp Derrick Willaims from UA

Williams: 12.6 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 1.2 bpg, .8 apg, 54% from the field, season high of 28 points

Harris: 12.7 ppg, 7.7 rpg, .7 apg, .3 bpg, 48% from the field, season high of 24 points

Not sure if Harris is taller than 6'7, but Derrick Williams (6'7) is definitely the best athlete UA has had on the wing since Iggy/Hassan Adams






Just hazing ya zags, Harris is definitely one of the top freshman in the country this year, but I had to show some love for my boy too.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

the best two right now is X and Wall


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Wall and X you mean.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> Wall and X you mean.


no I got it right


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> no I got it right


I think maybe we could argue about this all night. I got it right in mind and you got it right in yours... :whiteflag:


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I stand by my original 6 but I gotta add Hassan Whiteside from Marshall and Maurice Creek from Indiana as sleepers


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Derrick Favors
2. John Wall
3. Xavier Henry
4. Reggie Moore
5. Maurice Creek


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Still am not a fan of Cousins...

Just doesnt have the "it" factor. He has good size, and rebounds well if he wants, but I just dont see him putting everything together to reach his potential.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Cousins will play his best basketball in the NBA but you will still be able to say the same thing about him Im afraid.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> I think maybe we could argue about this all night. I got it right in mind and you got it right in yours... :whiteflag:


true and you know I am right. hahhahah


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. John Wall
2. Xavier Henry
3. Derrick Favors
4. J'Covan Brown
5. Maurice Creek


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Based on the games I've seen..

1. John Wall


2. X Henry
3. Derrick Favors
4. Maurice Creek 
5. Avery Bradley

Somewhat disappointments early: Demarcus Cousin's foul trouble, Kenny Boynton's poor 3 pt. shooting, although his passing has surprised me, Abdul Gaddy's minutes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Chiming in with a homer response. 

Not a top 5, but Brandon Triche PG of Syracuse has been pretty impressive given that he was only considered a boreferline top 100 freshmen recruit. 

20 Min, 11.5 PPG, .613FG%, .500 3P%, very good defence in the 2-3.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> I stand by my original 6 but I gotta add Hassan Whiteside from Marshall and Maurice Creek from Indiana as sleepers


Two days later, Whiteside logs a triple double the hard way:
17 points, 14 rebounds, 11 blocks. 

Kid's got some potential.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I have an eye for talent, I know 
Remember Cousins is still the 2nd best freshman right now IMO, he just needs to get it together and chill Ive never seen anyone including Rasheed argue as much as he does


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

my college bball friends, Lance Stephenson has arrived. 21/4/3 against Uconn tonight. 

He fueled that upset over Uconn all the way, not much out of Gates, Vaughn had a good run in the first half but got caught in foul trouble, Stephenson was the Cincy spark plug tonight. I was a bit hard on him before the season started, but dude is extremely talented and played very well tonight. Hitting jumpers, driving to the basket, even some turnaround midrange shots. Even made the GW FTs with .7 left. My main knock on him was him learning to play w/in the game and not just freezing out his teammates and tonight he forced 2 maybe 3 bad shots max. Needless to say i was very impressed.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Chiming in with a homer response.
> 
> Not a top 5, but Brandon Triche PG of Syracuse has been pretty impressive given that he was only considered a boreferline top 100 freshmen recruit.
> 
> 20 Min, 11.5 PPG, .613FG%, .500 3P%, very good defence in the 2-3.


Next year, after the one-and-dones leave and he gets a year under his belt, Triche will be a college superstar.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I dunno about superstar next year but he is pretty underrated


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> my college bball friends, Lance Stephenson has arrived. 21/4/3 against Uconn tonight.
> 
> He fueled that upset over Uconn all the way, not much out of Gates, Vaughn had a good run in the first half but got caught in foul trouble, Stephenson was the Cincy spark plug tonight. I was a bit hard on him before the season started, but dude is extremely talented and played very well tonight. Hitting jumpers, driving to the basket, even some turnaround midrange shots. Even made the GW FTs with .7 left. My main knock on him was him learning to play w/in the game and not just freezing out his teammates and tonight he forced 2 maybe 3 bad shots max. Needless to say i was very impressed.


Cincinnati was a 2.5 point favorite. UConn winning would have been an upset. Vaughn was definitely the most efficient player on the floor for the Bearcats last night. Stephenson's shooting still needs a ton of work.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> Cincinnati was a 2.5 point favorite. UConn winning would have been an upset. Vaughn was definitely the most efficient player on the floor for the Bearcats last night. Stephenson's shooting still needs a ton of work.


my fault CP i forgot you were Mr. Vegas. An unranked team beat a ranked one, that's an upset in my book. And your points are valid, he didnt shoot very well. That being said he came up huge down the stretch when vaughn was hacking away w 3 fouls. Not to mention being a 60% FT shooter and knocking down 2 for the game AND being a freshman and becoming the go to guy down the stretch and coming out with a W is impressive enough. If you SAW the game, you can't deny he's the reason why they won.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> my fault CP i forgot you were Mr. Vegas. An unranked team beat a ranked one, that's an upset in my book. And your points are valid, he didnt shoot very well. That being said he came up huge down the stretch when vaughn was hacking away w 3 fouls. Not to mention being a 60% FT shooter and knocking down 2 for the game AND being a freshman and becoming the go to guy down the stretch and coming out with a W is impressive enough. If you SAW the game, you can't deny he's the reason why they won.


It's a common misconception. A ranked team getting points on the road against an unranked team is a pretty easy fade. Vegas knows that UConn isn't anywhere near their top 10 AP ranking. If they were, they certainly wouldn't have been a dog last night.

That last free throw he made was a stupid one - pretty easy to know that you have to brick the 2nd one. Dyson got off a decent look at the buzzer, a much better one then if he had missed and they would have had to throw up a full length shot.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Maurice Creek done for the season with a knee injury - tough blow for him and the Hoosiers.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> It's a common misconception. A ranked team getting points on the road against an unranked team is a pretty easy fade. Vegas knows that UConn isn't anywhere near their top 10 AP ranking. If they were, they certainly wouldn't have been a dog last night


Thank you Mr. Vegas..



> That last free throw he made was a stupid one - pretty easy to know that you have to brick the 2nd one. Dyson got off a decent look at the buzzer, a much better one then if he had missed and they would have had to throw up a full length shot.


C'mon maaan, look at you splittin hairs with that FT argument, obviously the best decision is to miss, but i can't even count how many times people try to miss on purpose and it either doesn't hit the rim or they make it. So might as well shoot to make. Regardless, he made the winning FTs to ICE the game being a 60% shooter. 




coolpohle said:


> Maurice Creek done for the season with a knee injury - tough blow for him and the Hoosiers.


that really sucks. both for him and the team indeed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The FT argument is a poor one, make or not make, to hit both shots at that juncture of the game against the 10th ranked team in the nation,(who cares what Vegas thinks, thats what the rankings say) is huge. The guy had ice in his veins. He played the point forward role quite well, I was impressed with Lance last night.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Cronin was telling him to miss! The 2nd free throw is irrelevant because UConn is going for a three no matter what.

I'm not knocking him or anything, I'm just saying, let's not praise a guy that needs to make one out of two free throws. Even we could do that.

AP/ESPN rankings, eh they don't really mean much.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WRONG!!! Lol even WE couldn't do that! You are talking about an under pressure situation and you think just any guy can walk up to the line and knock down one of two free throws, talk less two free throws with 0.3 seconds left on the clock. Yes you are definitely knocking the guy. Those are very clutch shots.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:laugh: quit hating CP. that is up there in the ranks of arguing for the sake of arguing.


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> my college bball friends, Lance Stephenson has arrived. 21/4/3 against Uconn tonight.
> 
> He fueled that upset over Uconn all the way, not much out of Gates, Vaughn had a good run in the first half but got caught in foul trouble, Stephenson was the Cincy spark plug tonight. I was a bit hard on him before the season started, but dude is extremely talented and played very well tonight. Hitting jumpers, driving to the basket, even some turnaround midrange shots. Even made the GW FTs with .7 left. My main knock on him was him learning to play w/in the game and not just freezing out his teammates and tonight he forced 2 maybe 3 bad shots max. Needless to say i was very impressed.


i saw that on tv here in australia, impressive.
he was rated first team all american before his senior year in HS, by TSN


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> WRONG!!! Lol even WE couldn't do that! You are talking about an under pressure situation and you think just any guy can walk up to the line and knock down one of two free throws, talk less two free throws with 0.3 seconds left on the clock. Yes you are definitely knocking the guy. Those are very clutch shots.


I'm not knocking the guy at all. I just don't see how everyone is praising a guy that has constantly shown this year that he's not a consistent shooter. Worst case scenario he misses both and they go to OT. I don't know why people think free throws are so hard to make. It's really not far away from the basket.

Yeah, he was an all-american in high school, but I put that in the back of my mind when I watch these guys in college because how they play there is what matters. There's a lot of guys that are very highly praised in high school and don't amount to that hype after that. Don't get me wrong - he'll likely enter the NBA draft after this season and be a decent pro. But there's a lot of freshman that are playing at a higher level than him right now.


----------

